# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Uusi bussilinja 56 aloittaa 17.8.

## RSS

Uusi bussilinja 56 aloittaa liikennöinnin maanantaina 17.8. Bussi lähtee Kalasataman metroasemalta ja ajaa Kustaa Vaasantietä Kumpulaan, jatkaa Käpyläntietä, Panuntietä ja Metsäläntietä Haagaan, josta se jatkaa Kannelmäen asemalle.

Metron varrelta luoteiseen Helsinkiin kulkeva linja täydentää poikittaisia yhteyksiä, jotka ovat olleet Helsingin joukkoliikenteen pullonkaula.

56 liikennöi arkisin noin klo 6.30  20.30. Linja käyttää kaikkia reitin varren nykyisiä pysäkkejä ja sille tulee uusi pysäkki Metsäläntielle ennen Hämeenlinnanväylän ramppia. Bussi käyttää pysäkkiä Kannelmäestä Kalasataman suuntaan ajaessaan.


Bussin 56 reittikartta (pdf): Liite 532



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

